# Missed period a week ago and having very uncomfortable cramps



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

My post partum period came back in December 2011 and I have been regular ever since. I had a missed period a week ago. I took a pregnancy test 3 days past my missed period (on the 25th) and had a BFN.

So, I thought maybe my calculations are wrong... I keep a steady calendar of my periods and ovulation but don't know where I went wrong







BUT I have been pumping more because of the mastitis I had 3 weeks ago. Could that have messed things up?

Ever since this morning, I had been having very uncomfortable cramps..almost like someone is stabbing my ovaries on both sides. It stings and it comes and goes. I had an optometry appointment this afternoon and I was having a conversation with DBF. I had to stop mid-sentence and actually bend over to make the cramping stop. I've never felt something like this before...

DBF still thinks I may be pregnant despite the test saying it is negative. It could be a possibility because we only do the pull-out method. Should I maybe test again? Should I be worried about these cramps?


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

What are your cramps like normally? Your description of the cramps makes me worry about the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy--stabbing pains are a common sign. If the cramps continue to be that painful, I would go to an urgent care clinic and be seen today. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## vickity907 (Jun 30, 2012)

The pumping could cause the cramping. But you may still be pregnant. My baby was just 4 months when I found out I was preggo again. So That's possible. BTW I was nursing also. If you need to see the Dr. because of the pain GO. It could also be implantation cramps which was the case for me.... and my milk production really dropped. Feel better and REST if you can!


----------



## C is for Cookie (Jan 27, 2011)

My cramps before were not this painful. They were barely there...like I knew I was having cramps but not to the point where I had to actually stop what I was doing because it hurts. DBF says to me that if it is bothering me tomorrow, we will go to urgent care.


----------

